# Feedback on pinning schedule/dosages...



## Allhail Ragnar (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Looking for input/advice from anyone out there who does multiple pinnings throughout the week.

I'm on TRT (Test C) and also have my own homebrew batch of (Test E). I'm going to blast at 500mg per week using both products.

Since the Test C is dosed at 200 mg/ml and my Test E is 250 mg/ml, I'm trying to find a suitable pinning schedule where I can rotate betweeen delts and pecs (using 28 gauge 1/2" slin pins) to try to even test levels out over time.

Here's what I've come up with...

Day 1: Left Delt 60 units (Homebrew)
Day 2: Left Pec 50 units (Prescription)
Day 3: Right Delt 60 units (Homebrew)
Day 4: Right Pec 50 units (Prescription)

Questions:
1. Can pecs/delts take that kind of volume?
2. Do you think pin size is adequate?

Thanks!


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 21, 2019)

How long does your blast last?  Why not use a bigger pin and add glutes and quads in there when you're blasting?


----------



## Allhail Ragnar (Sep 21, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> How long does your blast last?  Why not use a bigger pin and add glutes and quads in there when you're blasting?



I'm going for 12 weeks. I've done glutes before. I was just trying to switch it up this time and try something different just on upper body and do more frequent pins.


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 23, 2019)

Allhail Ragnar said:


> I'm going for 12 weeks. I've done glutes before. I was just trying to switch it up this time and try something different just on upper body and do more frequent pins.



The pecs can take that volume as there is a lot of room but I would rotate injections especially if you do 4 each week. 2 in your pecs and 2 in your delts or glutes. The thickness of the oil will determine if 28G are suitable. I would personally use longer than 1/2.


----------



## GearPro (Sep 23, 2019)

For what it’s worth, there was a university study on testosterone injections done a while back that showed that pinning glutes produced higher blood serum levels than pinning delts. And by a fairly substantial margin if I’m not misremembering. I’ll head over to ergo-log and see if I can find a link to the abstract.


----------



## SURGE (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't notice much difference shooting 2 or 4 times each week. I would keep it simple and do both twice weekly. Are you ok injecting your pecs?


----------



## aon1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Everyone is different but I had alot of trouble from frequent pec pinning .....seems I always hit alot of nerves and maybe just in my head but believe it was doing damage however mild or not....


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 29, 2019)

aon1 said:


> Everyone is different but I had alot of trouble from frequent pec pinning .....seems I always hit alot of nerves and maybe just in my head but believe it was doing damage however mild or not....



I was going to add that in my last post but it sounded as he had injected his pecs a lot. Now reading it again it sounds he may not have never injected them before. I had the same issues with nerves but I was ok. Although I don't inject my pecs now. I also agree with there being no real need in injecting so much unless you are doing high doses.


----------



## striffe (Oct 2, 2019)

Did you start your cycle? I wouldn't shoot my chest with gear but if it works for you go for it.


----------

